# Wechselpräpositionen: Das Hotel war über einen/m Bach gebaut



## Vilaplana

Hola a todos,
haciendo unos ejercicio sobre las Wechselpräpositionen me veo en la necesidad de escribir en este foro porque no entiendo el uso que se hace de ellas en dos frases en concreto (la gramática que estoy usando tiene autocorrecciones).

- Der Hotel war über *einen* Bach gebaut und im Boden waren Glasfenster, sodass man auf *den* Bach sehen konnte.

Ambos artículos que he marcado en negrita en la corrección de la gramática aparecen como están escritos, pero desde mi punto de vista sería tal y como sigue porque no hay movimiento:

-  Der Hotel war über *einem* Bach gebaut und im Boden waren Glasfenster, sodass man auf *dem* Bach sehen konnte.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Vilaplana:

Dado que hasta ahora nadie se ha apiadado, intentaré darte una explicación:

- La primera versión contesta a la pregunta: wohin / über was oder wen war das Hotel gebaut worden? wohin / auf was oder wen konnte man sehen? y son lo usual y correcto.

- La segunda sólo es correcta en su primera parte, puesto que también se puede preguntar: wo / über was oder wem war das Hotel gebaut worden?, pero no se puede preguntar auf _*was oder wem kann man sehen_?

Saludos,

Alemanita


----------



## kunvla

- Der Hotel war über *einen* Bach gebaut und im Boden waren Glasfenster, sodass man auf *den* Bach sehen konnte.

*über* Präp. zur Angabe einer räumlichen Lage  ‘oberhalb’ (_das Bild hängt über dem Schrank_),  ‘unmittelbar darauf’ (_eine Schürze über dem Kleid tragen_), einer nach oben gerichteten Bewegung (_über etw. springen_) oder Erstreckung (_der Baum ragt über das Dach hinaus_), einer von oben nach unten gerichteten Bewegung (_Wasser über das Beet gießen_), einer in die Zukunft weisenden Zeitspanne (_über ein Jahr kommen wir zurück_), eines Zeitraumes (_über Ostern_)

Das Gebäude erstreckt sich über ein Bach.


*auf* Präp.; bezeichnet als Präposition  die Lage an der Oberfläche eines Gegenstandes  oder die Richtung zur Oberfläche hin

auf etwas sehen = den Blick auf ein bestimmtes Ziel richten


Hola: Espero que esto te sirva de ayuda.
Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Das Gebäude erstreckt sich über einen Bach.
> 
> 
> Saludos,



Se te escapó. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.

Saludos.


----------



## iaf

Hola: Lo que sucede es que no alcanza con distinguir si hay movimiento o no, más bien hay que discernir si la acción implica direccionalidad.

P.e.
Der Schlüssel hängt über dem Spiegel. _(emplazamiento, localización > dativo)
_Ich hänge den Schlüssel über den Spiegel. - Der Schlüssel wird über den Spiegel gehängt. _(movimiento de colocación, direccionalidad > acusativo)
_
Das Hotel war (befand sich) über einem Bach. _(emplazamiento, localización > dativo)_
Sie bauen das Hotel über einen Bach. - Das Hotel wird über einen Bach gebaut. _(movimiento de colocación, direccionalidad > acusativo)

_Espero te ayude, saludos!

P.d.1: En esta página encontrarás algunas explicaiones útiles: _[URL]http://hispanoteca.eu/Gramáticas/Gramática alemana/Preposiciones que rigen dativo y acusativo.htm_[/URL]
P.d.2: Por cierto, debería ser das Hotel...


----------



## kunvla

*Mensaje corregido:*


kunvla said:


> - *Das* Hotel war über *einen* Bach gebaut und im Boden waren Glasfenster, sodass man auf *den* Bach sehen konnte.
> 
> *über* Präp. zur Angabe einer räumlichen Lage  ‘oberhalb’ (_das Bild hängt über dem Schrank_),  ‘unmittelbar darauf’ (_eine Schürze über dem Kleid tragen_), einer nach oben gerichteten Bewegung (_über etw. springen_) oder Erstreckung (_der Baum ragt über das Dach hinaus_), einer von oben nach unten gerichteten Bewegung (_Wasser über das Beet gießen_), einer in die Zukunft weisenden Zeitspanne (_über ein Jahr kommen wir zurück_), eines Zeitraumes (_über Ostern_)
> 
> Das Gebäude erstreckt sich über *einen* Bach.
> 
> 
> *auf* Präp.; bezeichnet als Präposition  die Lage an der Oberfläche eines Gegenstandes  oder die Richtung zur Oberfläche hin
> 
> auf etwas sehen = den Blick auf ein bestimmtes Ziel richten
> 
> 
> Hola: Espero que esto te sirva de ayuda.
> Saludos,


 Gracias a los dos.




iaf said:


> *Sie bauen das Hotel über einen Bach. - Das Hotel wird über einen Bach gebaut. *_*(movimiento de colocación, direccionalidad > acusativo)*
> _


*Der Baum ragt* *über das Dach* *hinaus.*

Yo diría en la relación de estos ejemplos que se trata más bien de extensión.

*1. d)* <mit Akk.> drückt aus, dass etw. unmittelbar auf etw. anderem zu liegen kommt u. bedeckend, verdeckend wirkt: eine Decke ü. den Tisch breiten; einen Pulli über die Bluse ziehen; er legte die Jacke ü. den Stuhl; 

© Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 6. Aufl. Mannheim 2006. 


Saludos,


----------

